# NAIR-Chemical Burn on FACE!



## jeniwoodley (Apr 28, 2009)

OK, this is sooo embarrassing, but yes, about 3 years ago I used Nair on my upper lip a couple of times and realized my upper lip was getting dark until I realized it was the Nair. I now have permanent dark spots on my upper lip that looks like a permanent mustache. It is so embarrassing and in the summer it is worse cause it gets darker.

Any suggestions???? I thought of using meladerm but it seems to be used most for acne scars and I don't want to waste my money. Any suggestions would help. Thanks!


----------



## magosienne (Apr 28, 2009)

I don't really have a product to suggest, apart from using a sunscreen to prevent more darkening.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 28, 2009)

I suppose you could try a product for lightening scars. Or you could just try lemon juice. I don't know that it'll make a big difference, but it would probably help some. The lemon juice would also lighten the hair as well.

I tried Nair on my legs once and it burned the outer layer of my skin, but it didn't remove the hair! lol. I'm definitely not a fan of Nair...


----------



## Karren (Apr 28, 2009)

I'd go see a dermatologist!! Nair burns my skin bad... And that's my legs, I wouldn't think of using it on my face..


----------



## magosienne (Apr 29, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'd go see a dermatologist!! Nair burns my skin bad... And that's my legs, I wouldn't think of using it on my face.. Yeah, i think Nair is just crap, get rid of it !


----------



## magneticheart (Apr 29, 2009)

I use Nair and I've never had any problems with it, most people seem to hate it but I use it, it gets rid of the hair and it's never burned me so I can't complain haha

I don't know what to suggest, you could try products for lightening scars and like Mag said make sure you protect the burn from the sun.


----------



## Lucy (Apr 29, 2009)

i'd definately go see a dermatologist.. and i wouldn't be embarrassed, i'm sure they've seen all sorts of weird stuff!


----------



## perlanga (May 6, 2009)

I used Nair on my arms and legs with no issues, my skin was so smooth, but when I bought the face formula it burned me. I just had to use neosprorin on my face. In your case you may wanna try a peel to fade the darkening.


----------



## Paranirvana (Apr 19, 2013)

I just used Nair for face and lips w sweet almond oil.  I was freaked out from all the stories from friends and online, but had to go for laser hair removal and didnt want to shave ! As a precaution i first washed my face and put Betamethasone (.10%) Valerate and Neomycin (.5%) skin cream. It said to keep 5 to 10 min and no longer than 10. I had to keep the full 10 and still didn't see all my hair gone but most of it is gone and guess what ?! No burn. None whatsoever.  My face is sensitive.  I can't use most products on the market.  I use Jolen bleach sometimes which burns and leaves my skin red but it is bearable.  But Nair - nothing !! So happy I don't have to shave for the entire year during which I will be getting laser hair removal : )


----------



## vridhisharma (Apr 24, 2013)

Great share thanks for sharing.


----------



## Paranirvana (May 16, 2013)

I posted earlier that I used the  Betamethasone (.10%) Valerate and Neomycin (.5%) cream before Nair and it went perfect. No burning sensation AT ALL.  Well it was time again for my next laser treatment a month later i.e. today after work.  I totally forgot how I did it the first time and didn't use the cream pre-Nair.  And sure enough it burnt and my face was super red.  I did it this morning instead of the night before, which was stupid.  Anyway, I used the cream after Nair then and it did help the inflammation subside.  I went to work w red face but in about  2,3 hrs it was fine w some burning feeling still remaining.

So the trick is to use the Betamethasone cream, a strong anti-inflammatory BEFORE using Nair and then after I guess if you still have any burning sensation (Neomycin is not required I am sure; it just happens to be in the cream I have).  I don't think I had to use the cream after Nair last time because using it before Nair prevented ANY burning.  Next time I am using it before AND after NAIR.

Also to be noted Nair WAS for lips and face w sweet almond oil.  

xo


----------



## Ashterry (Feb 14, 2018)

jeniwoodley said:


> OK, this is sooo embarrassing, but yes, about 3 years ago I used Nair on my upper lip a couple of times and realized my upper lip was getting dark until I realized it was the Nair. I now have permanent dark spots on my upper lip that looks like a permanent mustache. It is so embarrassing and in the summer it is worse cause it gets darker.
> 
> Any suggestions???? I thought of using meladerm but it seems to be used most for acne scars and I don't want to waste my money. Any suggestions would help. Thanks!


Omg, the same thing happened to me...exactly.  I went to the derm and he gave me cream like a bleach cream that I was suppose to put on twice daily for thirty days and at the end of the course I was devastated ...it did NOT work...so now I am trying a skin lightening for dark spots called reventin.  It just sucks because I love the summer sun but then I hate this brown line I have over half my upper lip.  Ughh


----------

